# Chargriller modifications.



## Crash

One only has to use one of these offset smokers a couple of times to realize they're very inefficient. The fire in the SFB has to be hot enough to melt metal in order to maintain  250* in the smoke box.

One solution would be to insulate the smoke chamber. A web search revealed that the most popular method is to cover the smoke box with a welders blanket and/or line the bottom of the barrel with lava rocks.

This is what I came up with:

Line the outside with 3/4" slats of wood, perhaps Cedar. Bond the wood to the barrel with heat resistant adhesive. Anyone know a good cement for such an application?
One drawback to this solution is that the smoke box could no longer be used as a grill.

------------

Another solution would be to help the heat _move_ from the fire box to the smoke box.
I noticed that stirring the coal bed to shake off ash, helped the air move through the coals better and thus raising the temperature in the smoke box.
On longer smoking sessions however, I noticed that by doing so, the ash drawer filled up quickly and air couldn't pass through the bottom of the coals choking the fire.
Since the grate that holds the coals sits on/in the ash drawer, removing the ashes is impossible. To keep the fire going, I had to constantly insert something through the flue opening to make a tunnel for the air to pass.

This is what I propose to solve the problem:


The diagram on the left represents the Chargriller SFB as it is. The one on the right shows the modification. By having the grate sit on four bolts fixed to the SFB wall, allows one to remove and empty the ash drawer leaving the charcoal grate and coals in the box.

I haven't made either modifications yet (did I mention I'm lazy). Please let me know what you think.

If you have done any mods or have ideas for any, please share them with us.


----------



## Jeekinz

It was just a matter of time for something like this to come up. 

1 - Great illustrations!
2 - The wood looks great, but I'd be affraid of ignition though. If you ever become "more active", use metal fasteners *NOT* adhesive.
3 - Double check your temps with a digital probe.  My guage read 225 last weekend and it wound up being 245-250. (see my Chargriller post) those tems were accomplished with the small fires shown in the pics.
4 - The ash tray is a good idea.  Maybe a simple modification to the SFB upper grate? ......I do have a welder. 

Even in the dead of winter I can keep a 200-225 temp.


----------



## Andy M.

Crash, I'd think about lining the inside of the smoke chamber with fire bricks before doing the wood.  It would be more durable and you could take them out if necessary to use it as a grill.

The ash drawer solution looks good from my limited knowledge.  Are there adjustable vents in the firebox and the smoke chamber that can be adjusted to encourage flow?  Could you install a small fan in a vent?


----------



## Jeekinz

I just came across this: BBQ FAQ Section 7.4


----------



## Jeekinz

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Are there adjustable vents in the firebox and the smoke chamber that can be adjusted to encourage flow? Could you install a small fan in a vent?


 
There are two dmapers, one on the right side of the fire box and the other on top of the stack.

This may be a dumb question:  Is the panel removed on the side of the smoke chamber?


----------



## AllenOK

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> There are two dmapers, one on the right side of the fire box and the other on top of the stack.
> 
> This may be a dumb question:  Is the panel removed on the side of the smoke chamber?



Good question!  I didn't even think of that!

I've noticed, on my Char-Griller, that I have NO problem getting the hot air and smoke from the SFB to the cooking chamber.  Yes, I do have that side panel removed.

I've been thinking about some kind of add-on fan for the intake, powered by the velocity of the exhaust gases.  This would actually become some kind of low-tech turbine engine.

One thing to remember, if anyone ever does invent some kind of powered ventilation system, that yes, you improve air-flow, and efficiency, you'll also go through charcoal / wood faster.  Lump hardwood charcoal burns fast as it is.  I don't think I'd really want some kind of fan injecting air into my grill, making that charcoal burn even faster.


----------



## Crash

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Crash, I'd think about lining the inside of the smoke chamber with fire bricks before doing the wood.  It would be more durable and you could take them out if necessary to use it as a grill.
> 
> The ash drawer solution looks good from my limited knowledge.  Are there adjustable vents in the firebox and the smoke chamber that can be adjusted to encourage flow?  Could you install a small fan in a vent?


Andy, there is a flue on the side of the fire box. I have no problem getting air to flow over the coals. My problem is getting air to flow _through_ the bed of coals when the green area (in the diagram below), fills up with ashes.


Allen and Jeekinz, I said I was lazy not dumb.


----------



## TATTRAT

Here some pretty serious mods to a gas grill.


----------



## Jeekinz

What the....THAT THING IS AWESOME!


----------



## AllenOK

What kind of fuel are you using, Crash?  Briquettes do build up quite a bit of ash, due to the fillers used.  Lump hardwood charcoal, as well as wood, produces ash, but that ash doesn't have the mass that the gunk from briquettes do.

I only use charcoal to start my fire; after that, I strictly burn logs.  I get some ash build-up, but not enough that it seriously affects airflow.

I'll also admit that I usually only smoke for 4 - 5 hours max.  I don't really smoke long enough to build up a serious amount of ash.  I can see, if I was using briquettes, and was smoking for 8 hours or so, that the ash build-up would be a problem.


----------



## Jeekinz

This was 4 1/2 hrs with just wood. The wood ash pretty much dissapears. Uncle Bob talked me into briquetts this weekend, I wonder how much different it is.


----------



## Uncle Bob

You will be happier with the performance of your cooker if you will use pure charcoal briquettes, lump charcoal, or hardwood coals or a mixture of these, not to mention a better finished product. The fire in the photo above with flaming wood is better suited for fireplaces, campfires etc, rather than inside a BBQ cooker. 

Enjoy!


----------



## AllenOK

Jeekinz, you might get some better airflow through your SFB if you lay the wood on at 90 degrees to what you have pictured.  That's how I do it, and with bigger logs.


----------



## Jeekinz

Crash, glancing at mine tonight, if you removed one section of the upper rack for the SFB, and relocated the bolts that support it about 1" lower, you could achieve what you're after. All you need is a hacksaw and a 1/4" drill bit.


----------



## Jeekinz

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> You will be happier with the performance of your cooker if you will use pure charcoal briquettes, lump charcoal, or hardwood coals or a mixture of these, not to mention a better finished product. The fire in the photo above with flaming wood is better suited for fireplaces, campfires etc, rather than inside a BBQ cooker.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
I'll get my first go around with the briquettes Saturday.  I let the wood burn down to just about coals and closed the lid. Sort of eliminating having a separate fire box.


----------



## Jeekinz

AllenOK said:
			
		

> Jeekinz, you might get some better airflow through your SFB if you lay the wood on at 90 degrees to what you have pictured. That's how I do it, and with bigger logs.


 
I was trying to keep the temperature down and away from the opening of the smoke chamber.  The time before this, the fire wanted to be right next to the main chamber resulting in a high temp.

I'm not recommending anything, just stating my trials and errors.


----------



## Paymaster

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> You will be happier with the performance of your cooker if you will use pure charcoal briquettes, lump charcoal, or hardwood coals or a mixture of these, not to mention a better finished product. The fire in the photo above with flaming wood is better suited for fireplaces, campfires etc, rather than inside a BBQ cooker.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Sorry,but I disagree here. I have been a stick burner for a while with an offset and am quite satisfied with its perfomance and the flavor I get with wood.  Just my .02 .


----------



## Jeekinz

How about this mod?

LP log lighter system.


----------

